

Chattanooga, TN Startups - ttruett
http://noogastartups.com/

======
ttruett
Website contributor here. Super basic website that still needs a lot of work
to showcase the city, startups, and job opportunities but it's a start.
Inspired to post when I saw the Started in Seattle website trend earlier
today.

